# Beleza alentejana - Cumulonimbus 15 Março 2011



## jodecape (15 Mar 2011 às 20:45)

Boa noite a todos.Por volta das 18.00 a norte de Pias esta beleza passeava se pelo céu Alentejano!


----------



## ecobcg (15 Mar 2011 às 20:47)

jodecape disse:


> Boa noite a todos.Por volta das 18.00 a norte de Pias esta beleza passeava se pelo céu Alentejano!



Grande foto!!Parabéns pelo registo!


----------



## Chasing Thunder (15 Mar 2011 às 20:57)

jodecape disse:


> Boa noite a todos.Por volta das 18.00 a norte de Pias esta beleza passeava se pelo céu Alentejano!



Linda


----------



## Mário Barros (15 Mar 2011 às 20:59)

jodecape disse:


> Boa noite a todos.Por volta das 18.00 a norte de Pias esta beleza passeava se pelo céu Alentejano!



Muito boa foto


----------



## Microburst (15 Mar 2011 às 21:03)

Magnífica!


----------



## Teles (15 Mar 2011 às 22:16)

Bela foto sim senhor parabéns


----------



## Daniel Vilão (15 Mar 2011 às 22:20)

jodecape disse:


> Boa noite a todos.Por volta das 18.00 a norte de Pias esta beleza passeava se pelo céu Alentejano!



Excelente. Sem palavras.


----------

